# sample CDR



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

Can anyone provide a sample CDR for engineers Australia for heating ventilation and air conditioning(HVAC). I am a mechanical engineer and I will be applying for an assessment myself


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

sayantisarkar said:


> Can anyone provide a sample CDR for engineers Australia for heating ventilation and air conditioning(HVAC). I am a mechanical engineer and I will be applying for an assessment myself



You should read this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/75575-cdr-preparation-services.html


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey All,

I am planning to apply for Electrical Engineer's Engineer Australia assessment. Can anyone share the Electrical Engineer sample CDR please at [email protected].

Thanks

Anshul


----------

